# Patterning %



## rockinrobin (Aug 24, 2009)

How big of a change in pattern % would you start to say is unacceptable? Would you say a 6-8 % change shot to shot is ok at 40 yards?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, that'd be ok shot to shot. The "pattern" is going to be an average in any case. Did you shoot and count for five shots? Three? What choke? What load?
Pete


----------



## rockinrobin (Aug 24, 2009)

Loads used were fed ultra shock 1.5 oz. bb and winchester supreme 1.5 oz. bb. Choke was .675 terror 6 shots each. Most shots were 85-90% in a 30 inch circle at 40 yards with 70% of that in a 20 inch circle. Others were more evenly spread over the 30 inch circle. I would like to know which loads may consistantly give me a more even spread. Maybe change a in shot size or velocity?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> which loads may consistantly give me a more even spread.


Those sound pretty even to me. The center is going to be denser in any pattern, especially so with a very tight choke. Who makes a choke tube called "terror". That's a new one on me. 
At 0.675" it's tighter than extra full, tighter even than many turkey chokes. (Tru-choke makes an extended Turkey choke that can be had all the way down to 0.640".)
Pete


----------



## rockinrobin (Aug 24, 2009)

Terror choke are made by SRM performance products I think. I ordered mine form wadwizard.com. They sell both.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Getting ready for Fall turkey? Coyotes? Long shots at waterfowl?

Pete


----------



## rockinrobin (Aug 24, 2009)

Snows


----------

